# The NEW Prayer of Jabez--30 Day Challenge!



## DonnaDi31Proverbi (May 21, 2008)

People expressed interest in starting the Prayer of Jabez Challenge again recently. I hope we can start praying the prayer that Jabez prayed each day or night for the next 30 days, starting Friday, May 23, 2008 and ending June 23, 2008. This will give people time to see the thread, hopefully.

******************************************
*1 Chronicles 4:9-10 -- The Prayer of Jabez*

9And Jabez was more honourable than his brethren: and his mother called his name Jabez, saying, Because I bare him with sorrow. 

_10And Jabez called on the God of Israel, saying, Oh that thou wouldest bless me indeed, and enlarge my territory, and that thine hand might be with me, and that thou wouldest keep me from evil, that it may not grieve me! And God granted him that which he requested._



******************************************
In reference to the original thread:



> It is a four part petition
> 
> "bless me indeed" *(that is, pour out every bit of blessing that You have intended for me)*;
> "expand my territory" *(that is, take my ministry, business, and so forth and give me new opportunities to do big things for You)*;
> ...



*List of Participants *(You May Join at Anytime!)
*DonnaDi31Proverbi
msshortysweets
kayte
SuperNova
mrsjones1
The Savvy Sistah
mrselle
EbonyHairedPrincess
Lov3lyHair
sweetcashew
juju
Blessed2bless
star
birdie
highlyfavored2008
sparkledoll
nikki2229*


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 21, 2008)

Yay!! Someone started the new one.  Im in!!


----------



## kayte (May 21, 2008)

I wanted to join when I first saw the thread but realized it was a couple of years old and confusing..so thank you for stepping up and starting a new one.
I'm in!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (May 21, 2008)

I want in.  How do you do the fast?  Is it food or something else?  Is it 7 days a week or not?  And is it all day or part of the day?


----------



## Chrissy811 (May 22, 2008)

I would like to participate, are we just praying or are we fasting with it?


----------



## kayte (May 22, 2008)

I have the Bible study guide of Bruce Wilkerson's prayer of Jabez....it's broken into four week segements...... 
and if you like ... I can put in the key questions and the concluding prayer to each week..
Let me know...and I will put them in each Friday....

The booklet title is The Prayer of Jabez Bible Study by Bruce Wilkerson ....


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (May 22, 2008)

Oh I'm in!!!

I've been singing Donald Lawrences' song "Bless Me (prayer of Jabez) for the past few weeks.

I'm ready! Thanks for starting this.


----------



## DonnaDi31Proverbi (May 22, 2008)

kayte said:


> I have the Bible study guide of Bruce Wilkerson's prayer of Jabez....it's broken into four week segements......
> and if you like ... I can put in the key questions and the concluding prayer to each week..
> Let me know...and I will put them in each Friday....
> 
> The booklet title is The Prayer of Jabez Bible Study by Bruce Wilkerson ....


 
I lost my book and was upset, but this is a good idea, Kayte, and very gracious of you!



SuperNova said:


> I want in. How do you do the fast? Is it food or something else? Is it 7 days a week or not? And is it all day or part of the day?


 
My understanding from the original thread is that they said the prayer daily.  I think she just said "prayer fast" for emphasis sake.  I would say though that if some people are led to fast that is great.  If you are so inclined, just say so in the thread.



The Savvy Sistah said:


> Oh I'm in!!!
> 
> I've been singing Donald Lawrences' song "Bless Me (prayer of Jabez) for the past few weeks.
> 
> I'm ready! Thanks for starting this.


 
I love that song!

Remember to also keep eachother in mind for increasing strength and increasing faith during this time.  I know that God has some GREAT things in store for us!


----------



## kayte (May 22, 2008)

> I lost my book and was upset, but this is a good idea, Kayte, and very gracious of you!


 
Oh..not at all!..consider it done.. I will start/post early this Friday morning.....tho it's a booklet it's pretty dense so I will post the KEY question(s)each Friday ....& each ending prayer/meditation that concludes each week.....the concluding Thursday...... 
(btw I have both book and the study guide booklet....but booklet which was purchased at B&N..was like 4.99..it's probly still in print) 



> My understanding from the original thread is that they said the prayer daily. I think she just said "prayer fast" for emphasis sake. I would say though that if some people are led to fast that is great. If you are so inclined, just say so in the thread.


 
I'd like to also fast.... from bad carbs,sugars,fast foods,for the thirty days
sticking to fresh vegs,fruit,fish,water,herbal teas only



> Originally Posted by *The Savvy Sistah*
> 
> 
> _Oh I'm in!!!_
> ...


 
I'd like to learn this song as part of my meditation on Jabez 



> I love that song!
> 
> Remember to also keep eachother in mind for increasing strength and increasing faith during this time. I know that God has some GREAT things in store for us!


 
I agree wholeheartedly .. about praying for/supporting each other 

Thank you so much for starting and guiding this healing process....I am so energized and hopeful..bless you all!


----------



## mrselle (May 22, 2008)

I would love to join this 30 day challenge.  I'm off work tomorrow so I might swing by Barnes and Noble and see if they still have a copy of the study guide in stock.  I'm really excited about this.


----------



## kayte (May 23, 2008)

Week One
_"Oh that you would bless me indeed!"_

_~~God is more eager to bestow HIS blessings_
_on us than we are to __receive them~~~_

_*Getting Started.*_
_Have you asked God for anything truly impressive lately _
_You've probably asked HIM to bless the food, bless the kids _
_bless your day.But when was the last time you asked God for some thing huge--something that would change your life for allof eternity? To pour out HIS lovingkindness on you with such bounty that your heart would fill to overflowing _
_The first part of the Jabez prayer "Oh, that you would bless me indeed!" asks God to do something supernatural in your life. Because the only way you can live a blessed life is if God acts_

_When you ask God for what HE longs to give you, amazing things start to happen! _


*(Questions for each day)*

WHAT DO I REALLY BELIEVE ABOUT BLESSING?
WHAT DOES GOD'S BLESSINGS MEAN?
WHO ELSE IN THE BIBLE WAS EXTRAORDINARILY BLESSED?
HOW DO I MAXIMIZE GOD'S BLESSINGS ?
HOW DO I RECEVIE GOD'S BLESSINGS IN MY LIFE?
WHAT WOULD MY LIFE LOOK LIKE IF I ASKED FOR BLESSING>
WHAT IS KEEPING ME FROM BREAKING THROUGH TO THE BLESSED LIFE?
*SUGGESTED SCRIPTURES *

Psalm 103
Proverbs 10:22
James 1:16-17
Ephesians 1:4-14 write down some spiritual blessings Paul mentions

*God's desire to bless*
1 Corinthians2:9
Romans 8:28-30
Romans 2:4
James 1:17


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (May 23, 2008)

I'm late but I want in starting today.


----------



## Lov3lyHair (May 23, 2008)

I'm in. I need this so badly!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (May 23, 2008)

thanks Kayte.  I appreciate the weekly breakdown.  My financial outlook is empty until I start this new Job next month so thanks for this breakdown.

 I will try to get it from the Library.


----------



## sweetcashew (May 23, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## juju (May 23, 2008)

I am in too !

I need the blessings of God in my life.


----------



## Blessed2bless (May 23, 2008)

I'm in.... 
Thanks for the thread....


----------



## SparkleDoll (May 24, 2008)

I would like to join.  I'm starting today.


----------



## kayte (May 25, 2008)

#3 WHO ELSE IN THE BIBLE WAS EXTRAORDINARILY BLESSED? 

I wanted to answer this question because I need to remind my self God's blessings are as miraculous now as then

Mary Mother of Jesus
Naomi
Hannah
Ruth
David
Solomon
Joshua
Caleb


----------



## HeChangedMyName (May 25, 2008)

Last night God woke me up at around 2:43 to study this portion of the prayer.  I read all the scriptures and shed some cleansing tears.  The one scripture that stood out the most to me was Romans 2:4 which says, 

Or despisest thou the riches of his goodness and forbearance and longsuffering; *not knowing that the goodness of God leadeth thee to repentance*?(KJV)


He has been very kind and patient, waiting for you to change, but you think nothing of his kindness. *Perhaps you do not understand that God is kind to you so you will change your hearts and lives*. (NCV)


Emphasis mine

These scriptures gave me a whole new outlook on the mercy and grace of God.  He does it because he wants us to change, He doesn't wait for us to change in order to be kind to us.  It is his goodness that leads the way by example so that we can repent and be who he created us to be.  He gives to us first, even before we believe and have faith in him, he gives his kindness and goodness.

Question 1: What do I really believe about blessing?

Through this time spent with God last night, I came to the conclusion that while I know the doctrine of blessings and that they are God's choice and he wants to bless us, I still had a worldly twisted perception that maybe if i did something to reciprocate God's blessings, then God would bless me more abundantly.  There is nothing, other than my own self and my heart, that I can give God that would be close to equivalent to the blessings that he gives me daily.


----------



## star (May 26, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## empressaja (May 26, 2008)

I'm definitely in.


----------



## mrselle (May 27, 2008)

kayte said:


> #3 WHO ELSE IN THE BIBLE WAS EXTRAORDINARILY BLESSED?
> 
> I wanted to answer this question because I need to remind my self God's blessings are as miraculous now as then
> 
> ...




I thought of this question last night and thought of 

Joseph (in Genesis)
Job
Elizabeth (Mary's cousin)


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 27, 2008)

Please Put me on!


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (May 27, 2008)

Kayte, I forgot to say thank you for the scriptures and the outline for this week.

I've been so excited about this that my mother went and bought the book (The Prayer of Jabez) again for me. 

It feels good when you get so excited about something that it spreads to other people.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful week.


----------



## DonnaDi31Proverbi (May 27, 2008)

SuperNova said:


> Last night God woke me up at around 2:43 to study this portion of the prayer. I read all the scriptures and shed some cleansing tears. The one scripture that stood out the most to me was Romans 2:4 which says,
> 
> Or despisest thou the riches of his goodness and forbearance and longsuffering; *not knowing that the goodness of God leadeth thee to repentance*?(KJV)
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Jesus for Your guiding Spirit. He is always confirming His truth! I just read a very deep lesson on what repentance really means.  This just brought it back around and you don't even know how I needed this!  Praise God!


----------



## kayte (May 29, 2008)

My New Start in the Blessed Life 
To close this study on blessing,pray the following prayer aloud together.
Then pray it on your own every day in the coming week​ 

:Rose:​ 
*My Prayer for Blessing*
Dear Lord
I want every single blessing
that You would love to give to me 
Forgive me for not desiring these enough to ask for them
Please open Your heart and be gracious to me 
You are good and everything You do is good So let me experience You today
in all of Your abundant loving kindness
Touch my life in ways that are very personal 
so that I dont miss Your finger prints
Bless me Lord, I pray __Bless me indeed! 
And I will praise You, from whom 
all blessings flow.
Amen ​ 
God be merciful to us and cause His face to shine upon us,
That Your way may be known on earth. Your salvation
among all the nations​ Psalm 67:1-2


----------



## kayte (May 29, 2008)

Just checking in! 
btw...my pleasure to help out the Jabez challenge that the OP wisely put back into action  .....and it helps me...so thank you all for graciously allowing me to enter in the devotions and prayers 

I have been saying the Jabez everyday but not aloud..I'd like to that add that commitment for the next week...........
and I think it would be totally AWESOME if we could figure a time to be at our computers and log in and on the Christian site ...do an online role call and *then collectively say the above prayer Together as suggested* 

...I know we have different time zones and schedules but if we could somehow coordinate that....how powerful would that be  

bliss........
xoxo


----------



## nikki2229 (May 29, 2008)

I am a little late but please count me in ladies. You can never have too much prayer.


----------



## kayte (May 30, 2008)

*WEEK TWO*​ 
"_OH,THAT YOU WOULD ENLARGE MY TERRITORY!"_
Expect great things
from God
Attempt great things 
for God
William Carey​ 
*BORN FOR MORE *
If your circumstances often seem ordinary and your horizons small, you're going to love the next part of the Jabez prayer.
For his second request,Jabez pleaded for more territory.With more influence and mroe responsibilty,Jabez could make a greater mark for the God of Israel.But he was stuck on a tiny patch of opportunity.
So he asked for more.
As you enjoy more and more of God's blessings in your life,your heart will overflow,touching more and more people for Him.Most people live in a passive reactive mode;Jabez lived in a healthy proactive mode.
Jabez stepped forward and boldy asked God to enlarge his borders and extend his influence.
Do you believe that God wants you to have more and do more for Him?
I do.But asking for a larger life goes far beyond the size of your property,as you 're about to find out. ​
*Am I A BOUNDARY BUSTER?"* Many Christians aren't sure that they are called to be a strategic part of what God is doing in the World.In quiet moments of introspection they wonder if maybe they were born benchwarmers instead of boundary busters.A few know that God has called them to much more. If benchwarmers bcame convinced that they were boundary busters how would it change their lives?​
*WHAT DOES TERRITORY MEAN_ AND WHAT IS MINE? *Depending on the Bible version the word territory may also be translated as borders or coast. In Jabez's time the more land you had, the more provisions, security, and influence you enjoyed. I believed that Jabez desired to enlarge because as an honorable man he wanted more opportunity to make a mark for God.In the same way God blesses us for a purpose,He is ready to expand our territory for a purpose-so we will have more influence for Him​
*WHAT DOES THE BIBLE SAY ABOUT TAKING TERRITORY FOR GOD?*Dueteronomy 1:8​
*HOW COULD GOD WORK THROUGH ME TO REACH OTHERS?*God has plans to help you reach across boundary lines and touch lives for Him. I call them Jabez Appointments. They occur when you respond to what seems to be a Divinely arranged appointment and you invite God to act. Often your appointment starts with a simple question...How may I help you?​
*WHAT WOULD MY LIFE LOOK LIKE IF GOD ENLARGED MY BORDERS?*​
*WHAT KEEPS ME FROM REACHING FOR MORE TERRITORY? *​


----------



## HeChangedMyName (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Kayte.  You are such a blessing.  I pray that God continues to bless you for your obedience to him.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (May 30, 2008)

After last weeks lesson, Oh that you would bless me indeed!"  I began to ask God to bless me.  I have become much more concious of my reasoning for asking God to bless me.  I am aware of the fact that I have a natural tendency to ask for blessings that will benefit me and only me.  I have been on a mission since then to make sure that any blessing that I ask for can glorify God.  I want him to get the glory out of everything and anything that he blesses me with.

I also began to look around at the blessings that God has already bestowed upon me.  I am already blessed so abundantly.  Things that we take for granted daily are blessings.  I have a home with food in it. My children are well taken care of.  Although I don't work yet, God has blessed me with a way to make my ends meet and then some.  God has given me the hope that things will only get better.  I have even been house hunting (to buy)  I don't have the credit or employment for a home purchase but I am still hunting nonetheless.  I have found myself praying for blessings on people around me because to me, God blessing me, now includes those that I love, even the ones that I am not close to.  I want to share the blessing.

I look forward to this week.  I wonder how God will enlarge my territory?


----------



## DonnaDi31Proverbi (May 31, 2008)

I realized this week that God truly wants me blessed. For me personally, while I have faith and I believe that can blesses us, there's always a little something in the back of my mind that says that I'm "not favored enough" to receive a real blessing from God. But I thank God that as this prayer campaign has gone on I realize that I haven't truly asked for a flat out, no holds barred blessing from God. I haven't been that bold, and that is not God's not wanting to bless me, it is my not asking, plain and simple. Furthermore the Holy Spirit revealed to me that God desires to bless me. It isn't a chore for Him, but He truly is that awesome a God that He wants to bless me.

I also know now that even though God wants to fullfill all my needs and the desires of my heart, my being blessed still isn't about me. God will still get the Glory and the more He gives to me, the more I can uplift His Kingdom and bless other people. I will no longer be intimidated in asking for His greatest blessings in my life, even beyond all the innumerable blessings I have _already_ received.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi ladies. I would like to join. Especially after I read this today about Jabez's prayer:



> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Story of Jabez – 1 Chronicles 4:9-10[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 1, 2008)

> *4. "And that thou wouldst keep me from harm."*_
> _Jabez prays that he might be kept from harm. He may have been facing a very difficult time in his life. He may have been afraid that the name his mother gave him might have been fulfilled in his life. What sorrow or pain he was facing we do not know. But it was enough that he cried out to God to keep him from the harm. What trouble is threatening you? What danger is lurking ahead that is causing you to fret and worry? Come to the Lord. He will keep you from harm.
> Elmslie remarks, "But Jabez deserves kinder treatment. His name signified ‘pain’ or ‘sorrow’ and the fact preyed on his imagination suggesting that he was a man handicapped in life, sure to be unfortunate. He had the courage to refuse to despond. Face your fears. Put up a fight against misfortunes and difficulties."
> [SIZE=+0]*5. "So that it might not hurt me!" *_
> ...


 
this is the rest of it


----------



## DonnaDi31Proverbi (Jun 3, 2008)

^^Very beautiful analysis.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 6, 2008)

I got this word today and I thought it tied in with this weeks portion of asking God to enlarge our territory.  I had been trying to rack my brain with how God will ldo this.  I don't have any of the natural resources for God to work with, as I am unemployed until I start this new job.  Well,  I got this message today and it has blessed me tremendously and calmed me down in the spirit.  I thought I would share it with you.  



> Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, “*What am I going to do?” or “I don’t know how I’m going to make it.”*
> 
> Listen to the profound words of Jesus in Matthew 6:25 when He said, “*Take NO THOUGHT *saying, ‘What shall you eat or what shall you drink; or what shall you wear...’”  Notice, Jesus says we are not to accept these thoughts. Let’s overcome them:
> 
> ...


----------



## kayte (Jun 6, 2008)

I need this thread so much today. I appreciated reading the Jabez analysis..from Beyond Blessed
Thank you Super Nova for sharing. I identify. I just felt as I typed 
the touch of God...
Thank you for sharing a fast from worry and a feast on faith
God comes through..He is RIGHT THIS MINUTE 

Praying for all of us...
Saying the Jabez faithfully everyday


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 6, 2008)

A little something something for the Challenge

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp5smhDBGH4&feature=related


----------



## kayte (Jun 7, 2008)

Ladies I am so sorry my computer went down Friday. I completly forgot about this week's devotion/ending prayer  
I will try to enter it in tomm when I have more time at the internet cafe
I WILL POST IT

...ask your patience
so sorry


----------



## kayte (Jun 8, 2008)

*CONCLUDING PRAYER FOR WEEK TWO*
:Rose:
*MY PRAYER FOR TERRITORY*
Dear Lord
Thank you for making me in your image and preparing me for a wonderful and important destiny
Forgive me for withdrawing into my own meager and limiting dreams
When I do this I deny you the freedom 
to use me as your mouth, hands, and hearts 
I want to fulfill Your world-sized dream for me
everyday of my life
And in eternity I want to run into Your arms 
hearing the words Well Done!
Please expand my influence and impact for You
beyond all I can imagine 
I am your devoted servant 
Here I am Lord Please send me!
Amen ​
"Also I heard the voice of the Lord, saying: "Whom shall I send and who will go for US? Then I said Here I am send me!" Isaiah" 6:8  _


To close this study on expanding your territory, pray the following prayer aloud together.
Then pray it on your own every day in the coming week_


----------



## kayte (Jun 8, 2008)

*WEEK THREE*
*"OH THAT YOUR HAND WOULD BE WITH ME!"*​ 
You never become truly spiritual by sitting down
and wishing to become so.
You must undertake something so great 
you cannot accomplish it unaided
Philips Brooks:Rose:​ 
*It's Time to Sink or Swim*​Have you ever taken on a big task only to discover too late that you've gotten in over your head? When you ask God for more blessings and more territory you will have that experience. You'll feel like you set out to dog paddle across your favorite pool only to end up in the middle of the English Channel. Jabez knew that feeling.That's why in the third part of his prayer he cried out "Oh, that Your hand would be with me" 
Yet for the Christian realizing our desperate need of supernatural power is a point of great promise.It's the threshold to the kind of living that changes lives and impacts the world for God. And that's exactly what God has in mind for you.

*HOW MUCH DO I EXPERIENCE GOD'S POWER?* Describe a time when either felt or witnessed God's hand powerfully moving.What happened?
*WHAT DOES GOD'S HAND UPON ME MEAN?* In the Bible the hand of God represents the power and or presence of God in a specific situation or upon a specific person. He wanted him or her to succeed at what he or she was doing and He intervened to make it happen. If you were convinced the hand of God was on you, how might you respond differently in a challenging situation ..Nehehmiah 2:20
*WHO ELSE IN THE BIBLE EXPERIENCED GOD'S HAND UPON THEM?*
*HOW WOULD MY LIFE CHANGE IF I ASKED FOR MORE OF GOD'S SPIRIT?*
*HOW DO I EXPERIENCE THE FILLING OF THE SPIRIT?* If you received Christ as your personal Savior, then the Bible teaches you cannot be a true Christian without the Holy Spirit. The Bible not only invites you to seek a deeper relationship with Jeusus Christ, but also to be filled with a greater degree of The Holy Spirit. Why? To do extraordinary works for God you need to be filled with more of His Power
*WHAT IS KEEPING ME FROM EXPERIENCEING GOD'S HAND?* If you're ready to begin experiencing the hand of God in your life, try to identify what misconceptions hold you back.
*Bibles verses to consider*
_Ephesians 1:19-20.....3:16..... 6:10-20.....5:18 _
_Galatians 5:22-23_
_1 Corinthians 12;7...14:33....2:3-4_
_Romans 8:9....15:-7_


----------



## kayte (Jun 13, 2008)

CONCLUDING 
PRAYER
My prayer for power​Dear Lord When Your hand has moved in my life.I have seen a glimpse of Heaven on earth.Forgive me for my independent attitude of believing that I have the power to do Your work

I beseech You to reach down from the heavens and put your mighty hand upon me 
I need and earnestly desire You strength working in through me, and around me, to do your work. So I empty myself and ask to lavishly fill me with the full power of Your Sprit and the glory of YOUR prescence
By Your hand I will walk as boldly today carrying our light in this dark world
Amen
Ephesians 3-21 
17 so that Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith. And I pray that you, being rooted and established in love, 18may have power, together with all the saints, to grasp how wide and long and high and deep is the love of Christ, 19and to know this love that surpasses knowledge—that you may be filled to the measure of all the fullness of God. 
20Now to him who is able to do immeasurably more than all we ask or imagine, according to his power that is at work within us, 21to him be glory in the church and in Christ Jesus throughout all generations, for ever and ever! Amen.​


----------



## kayte (Jun 13, 2008)

*WEEK FOUR 
KEEP ME FROM EVIL*
Better to shun the bait than struggle in the snare
 John Dreyden
  Security Measures 
After three boundorder busting requests the last request in the Jabez reaches for safety protection and long term security 
"Oh, Lord keep me from evil!" 
The request makes a lot of semse When you are hugely blessed by God you have a lot to lose. Besides when you
 taking territory for God by His power, you are taking it froimsomeone else.
And the evil one doesn't like it. 
With God's Hand using you in mighty ways for Him,you will become a larger target for the enemy 


 *Am I a fool for temptation? *​
*What is temptation and how does it work?* Temptation as the pull we feel to please ourselves at the expense of pleasing God​
WHat Bible stories warn agaist Temptation. Read Judges 16​
*How do I win against Temptation?*This last part of Jabez's prayer "that you would keep me evil that I may not cause evil.. mirrors the Lord's Prayer, Jesus taught us to pray,,,, And do not lead us in to temptation, but deliver us from the evil one and the Lord is active in protecting you from evil before we even ask.. *Read Corinthians*​
How could my life change if I asked God to keep me from evil​
What keeps me from God's protection ?​


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 17, 2008)

So, we're in the home stretch. How is everyone doing on Jabez?


----------



## kayte (Jun 18, 2008)

> So, we're in the home stretch. How is everyone doing on Jabez?


 
That's right
We ARE in the homestretch. How is it going for you SuperNova?
I've been saying the prayer everyday...and the last week will read through all key questions.    OP & Jabez sisters..._where are you?_

Can't wait for Jabez testimonies...


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 19, 2008)

a lot of spritual breakthrough.  I haven't had any natural changes, because God has been so good in taking care of my physical needs already.  But spiritually,  WOW.  I am seeing things in a whole new light.  I have been seeing how I have been applying limitations on God by trying to do my will instead of trying to do his.


----------



## DonnaDi31Proverbi (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm glad you two, Kayte and SuperNova, have been going strong.  I've been very discouraged lately, stressing, and I allowed myself to get off track.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 19, 2008)

DonnaDi31Proverbi said:


> I'm glad you two, Kayte and SuperNova, have been going strong. I've been very discouraged lately, stressing, and I allowed myself to get off track.


 

That is why you have others to stand in the gap for you when you fall.  Just know that it wasn't a test from the Lord, but proof that your prayer was breaking through.  The devil will find ways to leave you feeling discouraged whenever he sees that you are looking at the Lord and not paying him any attention.  Regardless of your physical stress, God knows your heart.  You started this challenge, and I have to believe that the Holy Spirit has been "feeling" what was in your heart, even through all the stress, discouragement, and whatever feelings the world has been putting you through.


----------



## Galleta (Jun 20, 2008)

i say this prayer every night and it does work. i will post my testimony at the end of the challenge, even though i am just now reading this post.


----------



## Amz87 (Jun 20, 2008)

Will another challenge be starting after this? I've read the book and started the challenge on my own TWICE, but keep going off track. This one's ending soon. Could we start again after it does?


----------



## DonnaDi31Proverbi (Jun 20, 2008)

SuperNova said:


> That is why you have others to stand in the gap for you when you fall. Just know that it wasn't a test from the Lord, but proof that your prayer was breaking through. The devil will find ways to leave you feeling discouraged whenever he sees that you are looking at the Lord and not paying him any attention. Regardless of your physical stress, God knows your heart. You started this challenge, and I have to believe that the Holy Spirit has been "feeling" what was in your heart, even through all the stress, discouragement, and whatever feelings the world has been putting you through.


 
You had me teary eyed over here, girl!  I'm so thankful for encouraging sisters in Christ!



Amz87 said:


> Will another challenge be starting after this? I've read the book and started the challenge on my own TWICE, but keep going off track. This one's ending soon. Could we start again after it does?


 
I would be glad to join another challenge.  My goal is to see it through, NO MATTER what I physically see or experience.


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Jun 20, 2008)

I have really enjoyed this challenge. 

I'm going to continue reading The Prayer of Jabez, just like the author said he did. I want to see it all the way through. 

One thing I have received out of this book is that God really wants to bless us, and He wants us to ask Him.

I can feel my relationship growing because I'm starting to see the awesome plans God has for me. So I'm going to keep asking God to Bless me and enlarge my territory until I see the manifestation.


----------



## kayte (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you OP for this thread. :littleang:littleang

I did the prayer every day and I would be up for another challenge if one was started or continued. It never occurred to me to pray the Jabez prayer everyday the way I always give thanks on a daily basis...or least I try to ... 

I began a spin off Jabez thread for when testimonies of expansions begin to surface


----------



## Zuhus (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh wow....I am in and will be doing it from now


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone up for some more Jabez sized blessings?


----------



## HolyGhostGirl (Feb 28, 2009)

I want in!


----------



## kayte (Feb 28, 2009)

me too!

SuperNova...are you going to  start a new thread/challenge..might be easie to follow? ..your blog has all the good stuff to get us started too!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 28, 2009)

kayte said:


> me too!
> 
> SuperNova...are you going to  start a new thread/challenge..might be easie to follow? ..your blog has all the good stuff to get us started too!



I could.  I thought about just starting a Jabez group.  That way it could be ongoing.  Any takers? Just let me know and I will do it.


----------



## kayte (Feb 28, 2009)

You should start it..regardless.. you seemed called~ 
Did you mean in the social groups?


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 28, 2009)

kayte said:


> You should start it..regardless.. you seemed called~
> Did you mean in the social groups?




yes, in the social groups.


----------



## kayte (Feb 28, 2009)

> yes, in the social groups


.

uh huh..I'd join 
Awesome idea......for many reasons


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 28, 2009)

alright, Jabez 2009 is under way.  C'mon over and join me in receiving some Jabez sized blessings.  


 Prayer of Jabez 2009

thanks Kayte for the nugde of encouragement. . .


----------



## mellowmel (Mar 1, 2009)

I would like to join!

ETA: I had glimpsed through this thread before and remembered my mom had a book about Prayer of Jabez. It's been sitting on my dresser for weeks and I just went to the 2009 thread and saw that the book you mentioned is the exact same one I have.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 18, 2010)

Bumping. . .I feel a Jabez sized blessing in store.  Anyone else?


----------



## LovingLady (Jul 18, 2010)

I would love to do this, I am excited.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 18, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> I would love to do this, I am excited.




I started a 2010 thread
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=484806


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jul 18, 2010)

DonnaDi31Proverbi said:


> People expressed interest in starting the Prayer of Jabez Challenge again recently. I hope we can start praying the prayer that Jabez prayed each day or night for the next 30 days, starting Friday, May 23, 2008 and ending June 23, 2008. This will give people time to see the thread, hopefully.
> 
> ******************************************
> *1 Chronicles 4:9-10 -- The Prayer of Jabez*
> ...


  May I have the Honor of joining you lovely ladies?


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 18, 2010)

luthiengirlie said:


> May I have the Honor of joining you lovely ladies?


this is the old thread.  I started a new 2010 thread.


----------

